# My other new puppy



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

here is my new puppy she hasnt got a name yet so any suggestions welcome lol 

first pick shes guarding my coke bottle lol and in second pic playing with her new friend LOL


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*awww she is lovely is Tia Maria  *


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *awww she is lovely is Tia Maria  *


ha ha I may just have to call her Tia what do you think


----------



## esiteans (Oct 25, 2008)

She's beautiful  And Tia is good for me


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks and I think Tia might be the name


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*oh vixie she is so cute
i would'nt go for tia lol as i called my little girl (poodle) mia and to this day i think she still thinks i'm saying here pmsl...how about meme or poppet?*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *oh vixie she is so cute
> i would'nt go for tia lol as i called my little girl (poodle) mia and to this day i think she still thinks i'm saying here pmsl...how about meme or poppet?*


ha ha I may have to think again then lol my OH said Pudding  lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*your have to have a vote vixie  i still like Tia *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*lol my nicknme for Kai is pumpkin:biggrin5:*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *your have to have a vote vixie  i still like Tia *


me too, I think I it suits her 



JANICE199 said:


> *lol my nicknme for Kai is pumpkin:biggrin5:*


ha ha I like it,


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

oh she is so angelic.. 
Angel?
So sweet...
Candy
and oh my goodness you can just treasure that lil face 
Treasure

those are my 2 cents lol
She is adorable


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thank you she is a real sweetie but mad as a hatter as well LOL maybe Hattie? LOL:laugh:


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

she's a cute little thing, no good at suggesting names tho vixie, especially this time of the morning, lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

She's soooooo cute

Foxy , Roxy or Giselle


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sleeptalker said:


> she's a cute little thing, no good at suggesting names tho vixie, especially this time of the morning, lol


ha ha I'm lucky to be thinking at all this time in the morning so your not on your own LOL :laugh:


DoubleTrouble said:


> She's soooooo cute
> 
> Foxy , Roxy or Giselle


thank you 

I like those names


----------



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

What is her friends name? Might be nice to have matching names? How about pepsi?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

His name is Gizzie, cant think of anything to match, but its a good idea


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes gorgeous vixie, glad gizzie loves her, i think tia is an excellant name,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Vixie said:


> me too, I think I it suits her


*so Tia it is  hows things this morning  *


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> shes gorgeous vixie, glad gizzie loves her, i think tia is an excellant name,


thank you, I love her already and so doas Angel they have been running around the living room playing this morning lol its so funny because of the size difference :laugh:



rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *so Tia it is  hows things this morning  *


Yep Tia is it and she seems to like it as well  better today thanks still a little off but not as bad as yesterday


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Vixie said:


> thank you, I love her already and so doas Angel they have been running around the living room playing this morning lol its so funny because of the size difference :laugh:
> 
> Yep Tia is it and she seems to like it as well  better today thanks still a little off but not as bad as yesterday


*
I no the feeling  got a headache that iv had for days cant seem to shift it  glad ya feeling a bit better  *


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I have the same with headaches, thing they may be stress related lol  we need a holiday I think pmsl


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Vixie said:


> I have the same with headaches, thing they may be stress related lol  we need a holiday I think pmsl


*:yikes: whats one of those :crazy: lol not had one for a few years *


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL we can dream though


----------

